# Shotgun opinions



## don novicki (Oct 13, 2017)

_870 or nova._


----------



## davewcrook (May 10, 2010)

Stoeger 3500 turkey. Love the gun, 3-1/2" for turkey,I use 2/34 for duck. Great gun!


----------



## Hammertime989 (Oct 17, 2009)

I shot a Nova for many years, patterned great with stock choke tubes, never jammed, great gun. Except for the stout recoil even with a Limbsaver pad on it.


----------



## AaronJohn (Oct 18, 2015)

goose schatt said:


> 870 is bombproof ....can't go wrong


Nobody likes Remington don't bother 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## ON ICE (Sep 17, 2006)

AaronJohn said:


> Nobody likes Remington don't bother
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


That is true.

Sent from my SM-J327P using Tapatalk


----------



## AaronJohn (Oct 18, 2015)

ON ICE said:


> That is true.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J327P using Tapatalk


Can't figure out why 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## ON ICE (Sep 17, 2006)

Big green pumping out cheap junk. The only way I'd ever spend anymore of my money on a Remington would be if it was 20+ years old. I'm a bit jaded with their newer stuff. I will admit I have no experience with the versa and v3 though. They sound reputable but I'm still suspect.

Sent from my SM-J327P using Tapatalk


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

Since you asked for a gun opinion and I haven't spouted my yearly recommendation, I'll just throw a few things out there. First, fit is everything. Pick a spot on the ceiling, throw the gun up with your eyes closed and then open when you think you're there. Do it a couple times. Try it with a 3 or more guns. The feel and the fit will show itself. Your better guns will have shims to more refine your POA and POI when you get some time at the range.

As for actions; pumps, semi-autos, or break actions are personal choice. I have a number of them in all 3. Pumps are generally less expensive, but introduce human error. 870s, Novas, and BPS are all good. Break actions are usually heavier for SxS and O/U. You're limited to 2 shells at most in a volley. Auto-loaders, gas or inertia, are my favorite. They can be a bit finicky sometimes, but if you treat them right they go bang every time. I've had Benellis and Berettas. I prefer the Beretta because it's a gas gun and my recoil is nil. I own 2. One is a 3" and is 20 years old this season. The other is 3.5" and on its inaugural season. Both work great, clean or dirty. Both soften recoil measurably with the new one having Kick-Off. As for 3.5", I only really shoot it late season. To each his own.

So, if I had to pick a gun for a new duck hunter that's getting into the sport, my choice would be...the Beretta Outlander 12 ga. It's a 3" 12 that has the 500 year old Beretta name behind it and it won't break the bank at Dick's for $599. My guess is that gun will hold it's value for a long time.


----------



## AaronJohn (Oct 18, 2015)

ON ICE said:


> Big green pumping out cheap junk. The only way I'd ever spend anymore of my money on a Remington would be if it was 20+ years old. I'm a bit jaded with their newer stuff. I will admit I have no experience with the versa and v3 though. They sound reputable but I'm still suspect.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J327P using Tapatalk


I own both. Long time gun guy and shotgunner. Very impressed with both. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## TheHighLIfe (Sep 5, 2017)

good to see so many wise waterfowlers talking remington - almost 60 years of using them here.
bought a benelli long ago. sold it after using it 6 times.
my 870 supermag did not shoot today - an amazing surprise. i had it cleaned in spring, had not used it this year, after minor repair at the gun shop - they screwed something up. the 870 is the mainstay of our sport, so dependable when the temp dips below 30
bough a versa max and could not hit a thing with it. missed a turkey at 25 yards, so my friend got a magazine, set it up on sticks. not one bb hit the open magazine at 25 yards - entire load went right of the mag. took it in, and it was not lined up right, so they adjusted the shims. now i am smoking them (probably over .500 all year) with it, and with the v3 i bought when i was about to throw the versa max in the lake
am experiencing some ejection issues with both in the last few weeks, but there have been alot of shells thru each during this really hot duck season (all time record kill for us) - a little rem oil solved the issue with the versa max today while in the field, then i smoked 5 of the next 7 to finish early


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

I see Remington still makes the 870 in the wingmaster. I think the 870 express is junk, but I think the old wingmaster were pretty nice. Anyone know if the current build carrys the torch well?


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

My Beretta A400 really is soft on my shoulder. I use it when I am hunting geese. I shoot my 20ga 90% of the time on ducks now.


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

I have an A400 as well. It's my go to. Very comfortable to shoot.


----------



## SteelShot (Jan 26, 2011)

I️ have had a Super nova for about five years that I️ won at a DU event. It shoots great and I’ve never had an issue with it. I️ don’t use it all the time because I️ usually hunt with a 11-87 super mag that has also served me well for about 15 years. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

TNL said:


> I have an A400 as well. It's my go to. Very comfortable to shoot.


I have done much, over the past couple of years, to save what's left of my shoulder. I now only shoot "gas guns", they are softer than all others. I shoot a Weatherby SA-08 20GA and and the A400 12GA. I no longer shoot 3.5" shells. 

I like have two shotguns, it's always good to have a back up in case of a problem. Most of the time the A400 is my backup. 

IF I could only have one, it would be the A400.


----------



## duckbuster2 (Aug 14, 2008)

You want a pump nothing is better then a 870 if it fits you.


----------



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

Some of the advice that I offer you will be contrary to what others here have offered. Take it as you see fit.

First, if you really want a new pump, there are a number of good choices.

*Gun Choice:*
The Benelli Supernova is a good gun. Realize that the gun comes with a shim kit and you will likely need to pattern the gun and adjust the shims so that it shoots well for you. Realize that Italian guns tend to have what is known as a "skinny" bore. The internal bore diameter is about 0.004-0.005" smaller than most American guns. Such guns may run with higher pressure and may result in slightly higher felt recoil than other guns.

Understand fully that a 3.5" gun offers both some advantages and disadvantages over 3" guns. 3.5" shells often have a higher shot payload than 3" shells. The advantage that I have observed is that it is easier to achieve dense, killing patterns over smaller payloads. However this advantage comes with a significant price. First the shells cost more but more importantly the felt recoil is significantly higher. Anybody who knows much about shooting will tell you that there is nothing positive that you receive from felt recoil. The same killing patterns can be achieved with proper choking and load selection with 3" and 2 3/4" shells.

The Nova, seems "clunky" and poorly balanced to me but many really like it. Some other pumps that you should consider include the Remington 870, Remington 887, Winchester SXP, Browning BPS, Stoeger, etc. As I stated above do not be afraid to consider a gun with a 3" chamber. Many of these are excellent guns. Some have back bored and chrome lined barrels and all are compatible with steel shot. Fondle many guns and pick one out that you really like.

*Abusing Firearms*
Some have stated that they use their guns as a boat paddle, or a walking stick or drop it in the water several times a season. Others have stated that they rarely, if ever, clean their guns. Do any of you remember when these practices were taught in Hunter Safety Classes? Neither do I.

I use a boat paddle or oars to manually propel my boats. I rarely use a walking stick, and I do not want to hunt with somebody who regularly drops his firearm in the water.

I highly recommend against all of these and I would be suspect of advice coming from somebody who advocates such use of firearms.

Realize that there exists no manufacturer who prints a firearm owner's manual that states: _"We recommend mistreating your new firearm and then spraying it full of oil in hopes of keeping it working."_

Take care of your new gun. It should last you a lifetime and be something that you may wish to pass on to children or grandchildren. Wipe it dry when you get the opportunity and take it out of the case to allow it to dry.

Purchase a good quality floating gun case to protect your gun. Get one with a full length zipper. That way when you place a wet gun in it, you can open it to dry it out when you get home.

*The Importance of Practice*
Whichever gun you purchase, I recommend that you save/set aside at least $200/year for clay target shooting. With this money, you can purchase 2 cases of target rounds for your new gun. Rodgers, Cabelas, Dunhams, and even your local Walmart all regularly sell quality target ammo for ~$50 for a 10 box case. Purchase at least two cases. Then spend the rest of the money and some time shooting skeet or sporting clays at your local ranges. The best hunters that I have ever met are regular skeet and sporting clay shooters.

For somewhere around $200-$250 bucks, you will accomplish the following.
1. You will enjoy it and get to know the operation of your new shotgun.
2. You will meet new people and may make new friends.
3. You will develop the hand/eye/muscle coordination to effectively engage moving targets with a shotgun.
4. You will probably shoot better next season than most people that you hunt with.

Understand that most hunters rarely, if ever practice. At this time, it is difficult to become highly skilled by just hunting. Shots at ducks and geese are just not that common. Time spent on the range will allow you to be a more confident and competent wing shot than probably 80-90% of the people that are out hunting. Many of them shoot like they are recent graduates of the Hellen Keller School of Wing shooting.


----------



## The Reel Slacker (Mar 7, 2016)

ON ICE said:


> Big green pumping out cheap junk. The only way I'd ever spend anymore of my money on a Remington would be if it was 20+ years old. I'm a bit jaded with their newer stuff. I will admit I have no experience with the versa and v3 though. They sound reputable but I'm still suspect.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J327P using Tapatalk


Been shooting Remingtons since I was twelve years old, owning an 870, 2 1100s, and bought an 1187 Super Mag 8 years ago. The newer 1187 is junk for the most part. Love the way it shoots and handles, but ends up at gunsmith twice a year every season. Never had to fix anything on the older Rems. They have gone the route of so many other things, make them cheaper and sell them for more. Will never buy a new Remington again, but would search out an older model.


----------



## JBooth (Sep 21, 2009)

I understand my treatment of a duck gun in the field. I stayed away from expensive guns because I knew what i would put it through. Went Nova and never looked back. That gun cannot be killed.


----------



## Sampsons_owner (Dec 30, 2005)

What guns have you been borrowing and how did you like them?

My son shoots a super nova I won at a DU event and loves it. Started shooting 3 1/2" 2's last year and just ordered a case of them. I shoot an older Maxus I bought used. No issues and I like the dura touch. I shoot a Beretta a300 outlander and like it too. Steve


----------



## Neubys (Oct 18, 2011)

SFC(R) B said:


> I am a newbie when it comes to waterfowl hunting (I have hunted geese out here about 5 times) and have been borrowing guns from the folks I have tagged along with. I want to get my own this year and am looking for a good 3.5 capable pump. Right now a Benelli SuperNova is the front runner....looking for opinions on this gun and other options.


My advice would be go and pick up every gun on the shelf to see which one fits you the best! Don't get caught up in the brand or model. If it does not feel comfortable you will not like it and that will always be nagging at you with every miss.

Then after you find a couple that fit weigh out the bells & whistles Vs. budget. Once you made your purchase get to the range and start practicing a lot!


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Sep 9, 2008)

There are a lot of good guns out there and everybody has their favorite. Take the time to find a gun that fits you in your price range. An ill fitting gun is just frustrating, you'll miss more and wonder why. Then take that new gun and hit the skeet range and practice, practice, practice.

Don't be afraid to look at the used rack either. I shoot an older Winchester 1300 pump that's been modified to fit me (I'm a short girl. Lol). I love it, it's action is super smooth, I shoot it well, and when it did take a dip in the Shiawassee mud and clay this season it still worked flawlessly. Not sure some autos would have. 

I shot a 3 1/2" goose load once. I had a headache for the next two days. Lol. I hunt geese a lot and 3" BB works just fine and it's a lot cheaper. 

Sent from my SM-J320V using Tapatalk


----------



## eye-sore (Jan 7, 2012)

I have heard REM OIL brought up a few times lately......i would caution anybody that hunts in sub freezing temps to be careful with it.it gums up when it gets cold and can create a headache.i had to put a half gallon of coleman lantern fuel thru my nova to clean it out after using rem oil. Threw the can away and now stick with ol trusty wd40 or hoppes no 9


----------



## ajkulish (Nov 16, 2013)

John Singer said:


> *Abusing Firearms*


So youve never dropped your gun in the water? Youve never accidentally dropped your only paddle when floating down a creek with good current? Youve never gotten your legs stuck in the mud and needed some leverage to get yourself out?

Sometimes, **** happens. And sometimes, your gun may be the only thing that can help you out of a sketchy situation. 

I know im sure as hell not gonna let myself continue to drift down stream or let myself remain stuck in mud because im afraid of getting my gun dirty.

Give me a break.


----------



## goose schatt (Sep 11, 2012)

AaronJohn said:


> Nobody likes Remington don't bother
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I'm not a fan of their autoloaders but there is no denying the greatness of the 870


----------



## SFC(R) B (Dec 4, 2017)

Sampsons_owner said:


> What guns have you been borrowing and how did you like them?
> 
> My son shoots a super nova I won at a DU event and loves it. Started shooting 3 1/2" 2's last year and just ordered a case of them. I shoot an older Maxus I bought used. No issues and I like the dura touch. I shoot a Beretta a300 outlander and like it too. Steve


For hunting I have borrowed Benelli SBEs and a Supernova. I have also shot an 870 several times but wasn't a huge fan. Loved the SBEs but just can't justify that money for something I will hunt wit a few times a year. The SN I used felt good and I limited on Canada's with it. The 3.5s didn't hurt me. My biggest reason for going with a 3.5 chambered gun is the versatility of knowing that I can chamber and use any 12ga shell in a pinch


----------



## goose schatt (Sep 11, 2012)

Winchester sx3 is a great gun


----------



## eye-sore (Jan 7, 2012)

If your not beating up your gun you aint hunting enough. Wreck it buy a new one


----------



## Bigeejakes (Nov 11, 2011)

More than anything - get a gun that fits, or can be made to fit. I have to put an adjustable comb on almost any shotgun I shoot to get them to fit (High cheek bones)... but a correctly fitting, reliable shotgun will break more targets and kill more birds than a $15000 Kolar that doesn't fit worth a damn.

If you don't know if a shotgun correctly fits or not:
I love this video from Larry Potterfield


----------



## Wolverine423 (Dec 3, 2013)

ajkulish said:


> So youve never dropped your gun in the water? Youve never accidentally dropped your only paddle when floating down a creek with good current? Youve never gotten your legs stuck in the mud and needed some leverage to get yourself out?
> 
> Sometimes, **** happens. And sometimes, your gun may be the only thing that can help you out of a sketchy situation.
> 
> ...


I think what he is saying in a diplomatic way, from reading your impute is that you apparently don't know shat about shotguns, just say'n....


----------



## AaronJohn (Oct 18, 2015)

What's cool about America, is that you can buy whatever shotgun you please. (Semi auto of course). 

Shoot a few, find one that fits your grip and posture etc. purchase. Learn to take care of it even if you beat it to piss you should take it home and care for it like its brand new. 

Maybe even purchase another, can never have to many guns. 

Just don't tell your wife and always use the same gun case  she will never know 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

ajkulish said:


> So youve never dropped your gun in the water? Youve never accidentally dropped your only paddle when floating down a creek with good current? Youve never gotten your legs stuck in the mud and needed some leverage to get yourself out?
> 
> Give me a break.


I've been behind the trigger for 18 seasons now, never once has my gun been submerged. I've been stuck in the worst muck, never once thought about sticking my gun in it. I've had to crawl out of my waders. Taking something thats narrow and sticking it in the mud will accomplish one thing, making you have to scrub it when you get home. Here's a tip, when stuck full heel up, toe down. So many people want to pull straight up. All that does is make your other leg sink more.

We as waterfowlers put our gear through the wringer, no doubt about that. Up until this season I've been able to hunt just about every day. When my gun is uncased I've had people say "now if that gun could talk!" she ain't pretty, internally it shines. Years ago I dropped $1500 on it. It is a tool and it's used often but it's taken care of. Take care of your gun and it'll take care of you. Never had a single issue with my SBE2. I see guys posting how they neglect their firearm like it's some kind of point they don't clean it. That's pure laziness and those are the guys that wonder why their gun failed them. I clean the bore 1-3 times a week. Stripped completey 2x a month unless I'm hunting around sand it's stripped that night.

If and when my gun fails, Im sure I will feel a little let down but I'll fix it. That thing has some high mileage on it, bound to fail eventually. If not awesome! That's why this spring I'm overhauling it. I love it and plan on handing it down one day or keeping it until the day they chuck me in a hole.


----------



## Chromelander (Oct 1, 2011)

What's everyone's opinion on the stoeger m3500? Basspro has them on sale for $575 regularly $700.


----------



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

If you go with the Benelli Supernova, you may find this video useful to you to custom fit the gun.


----------



## dpweurding (Nov 9, 2009)

Chromelander said:


> What's everyone's opinion on the stoeger m3500? Basspro has them on sale for $575 regularly $700.


Not sure about the 3500 but I have the 3000 (3" version). I really like the gun. I think I got it for $425 or something like that. Serves my purpose for a waterfowl gun.


----------



## ajkulish (Nov 16, 2013)

Wolverine423 said:


> I think what he is saying in a diplomatic way, from reading your impute is that you apparently don't know shat about shotguns, just say'n....


Diplomatic way huh? You mean from his soapbox?

Me dumb dumb. Shotgun go bang bang. All i know. 



Duck-Hunter said:


> I've been behind the trigger for 18 seasons now, never once has my gun been submerged. I've been stuck in the worst muck, never once thought about sticking my gun in it. I've had to crawl out of my waders. Taking something thats narrow and sticking it in the mud will accomplish one thing, making you have to scrub it when you get home. Here's a tip, when stuck full heel up, toe down. So many people want to pull straight up. All that does is make your other leg sink more.
> 
> We as waterfowlers put our gear through the wringer, no doubt about that. Up until this season I've been able to hunt just about every day. When my gun is uncased I've had people say "now if that gun could talk!" she ain't pretty, internally it shines. Years ago I dropped $1500 on it. It is a tool and it's used often but it's taken care of. Take care of your gun and it'll take care of you. Never had a single issue with my SBE2. I see guys posting how they neglect their firearm like it's some kind of point they don't clean it. That's pure laziness and those are the guys that wonder why their gun failed them. I clean the bore 1-3 times a week. Stripped completey 2x a month unless I'm hunting around sand it's stripped that night.
> 
> If and when my gun fails, Im sure I will feel a little let down but I'll fix it. That thing has some high mileage on it, bound to fail eventually. If not awesome! That's why this spring I'm overhauling it. I love it and plan on handing it down one day or keeping it until the day they chuck me in a hole.


You guys crack me up. Im very glad you have been fortunate enough to not drop your gun in the water. Yes, i know how to pull my feet up. But when its up past your knees, and you can get some leverage, you take it. 

People saying you cant put your gun through more than its intended is just like saying that your truck cant be driven on anything but asphalt if it doesnt have the z71 or FX-4 sticker. 

The people who design these guns know the environment that they are in, what some of the common mistakes are, and the common failure modes. They design guns to take a beating because 99% of us arent as lucky as those piping up in this thread, and sometimes your your gun gets soaked whether it be from heavy rain or submersion (I'm sure someone will try to tell me there is a difference) and sometimes your gun gets dirty. But it is a machine, and every process in that machine is made to function in less than ideal conditions. 

Now i am sure some of you heard "I love to take my gun out and use it for a ton of ****, i dont even bother with a kayak paddle anymore, and now i can walk through deep mud because my gun can help get me out, you have no idea what youre missing". What i actually said is that things happen, and most of those things are not things that will ruin your gun. I clean my gun very very often, and it has yet to fail me. zero cycle failures or misfires. You can believe the inside shines. If my mechanical engineering education taught me one thing, its that mechanical things will always function if clean, well oiled, and don't have broken parts.


----------



## The Reel Slacker (Mar 7, 2016)

NEVER buy a new Remington. Went out this am, first shot it broke........again! Just got it back from gunsmith, hunted two days before today. Model 1187, effin piece of s*#$!!!!! I was taught to take care of my guns, cleaned after every hunt, fired or not, stripped down 3-4 times a year for REAL good cleaning. Extractors, links, slide assembly, firing pin, interceptor latch, the list goes on. BTW gun is for sale, dirt cheap!!!!!!


----------



## AaronJohn (Oct 18, 2015)

The Reel Slacker said:


> NEVER buy a new Remington. Went out this am, first shot it broke........again! Just got it back from gunsmith, hunted two days before today. Model 1187, effin piece of s*#$!!!!! I was taught to take care of my guns, cleaned after every hunt, fired or not, stripped down 3-4 times a year for REAL good cleaning. Extractors, links, slide assembly, firing pin, interceptor latch, the list goes on. BTW gun is for sale, dirt cheap!!!!!!


I'll take it. How much, I'll gamble with that thing I have many Remington shotguns. 

Model 31 is a tank.

My Remington and V3 Both have had HUNDREDS and hundreds and cases and cases of shells cycled and zero problems. 

Not exaggerating, zero. 

The 1187 has its problems, they bounced back with 2 very nice tools later, thank god. 

And The 1100 is notably one of the most reliable autoloading shotguns ever made. Like the 870. Some of the best skeet shooters swear by their 1100.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## The Reel Slacker (Mar 7, 2016)

Been a Remington guy my whole life. Two 1100's, never a problem. 870 from'85, never a problem. New ones are junk. I have spent more money fixing that 1187 than it cost me. Absolutely love that 1187 until it breaks and wrecks my hunt. At first thought maybe 3.5's were too much for gun, but doesn't matter. Breaks shooting 3's just as often. Should have bought the berretta!


----------



## AaronJohn (Oct 18, 2015)

The Reel Slacker said:


> Been a Remington guy my whole life. Two 1100's, never a problem. 870 from'85, never a problem. New ones are junk. I have spent more money fixing that 1187 than it cost me. Absolutely love that 1187 until it breaks and wrecks my hunt. At first thought maybe 3.5's were too much for gun, but doesn't matter. Breaks shooting 3's just as often. Should have bought the berretta!


Don't let that 1187 leave a sour taste in your mouth take my word on in the new autoloaders are worth every penny


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Jimbo 09 (Jan 28, 2013)

goose schatt said:


> Maybe it was operator error...mine has been in mud and water and always fired and ejected...on a pump not much can fail


My 870 super mag has been through hell and back and always shoots great. Dropped it in Lake Huron during a below zero blizzard and it froze solid. Had to beat the action open to reload. Hunted the rest of the day with it covered in frozen ice and mud. One of the most reliable guns around.


----------



## Jimbo 09 (Jan 28, 2013)

jsbowman said:


> I bought an 870 a few years back, thinking it would be a nice upgrade. I sold it after one season. It had about a 20% fail rate. What a piece of junk!


Just curious as to what the failure was? Failure to fire, failure to eject?


----------



## JSBowman (Nov 17, 2013)

Jimbo 09 said:


> Just curious as to what the failure was? Failure to fire, failure to eject?


Failure to eject, failure to feed. The action got stuck closed, so that I couldn't rack another shell. The gun was a P.O.S.


----------



## JSBowman (Nov 17, 2013)

goose schatt said:


> Maybe it was operator error...mine has been in mud and water and always fired and ejected...on a pump not much can fail


The only thing that gun did reliably is fail. I wanted it to be a good gun. It just wasn't.


----------



## AaronJohn (Oct 18, 2015)

jsbowman said:


> The only thing that gun did reliably is fail. I wanted it to be a good gun. It just wasn't.


Did you sell it, I'll buy it 
Best shot gun ever 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## JSBowman (Nov 17, 2013)

AaronJohn said:


> Did you sell it, I'll buy it
> Best shot gun ever
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Years ago.


----------



## Shlwego (Sep 13, 2006)

This 870 thing is interesting to me. Seems like they are either "best shot gun ever" or a total "POS." I'm curious about this. For those who love their 870s, and have had "no issues" with them: *When was your gun made?* Same question for those who have had functional/reliability issues with their 870s. 

I wonder if it really is/was a quality issue with some of them? Perhaps older guns are more reliable, and maybe there was a time when they became less than reliable for some reason. If this is the case, have the issues been resolved? I.E. are the brand new ones made today back to being reliable again? Anyone know the details on this or care to elaborate?


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

Benelli super nova is a good option. IMO the new Remington 870s are junk, totally different gun than the trusty 870s of yesteryear. The Mossberg 500s are a step better. 

If it were me, I think it's tough to beat a used Browning BPS.


----------



## ajkulish (Nov 16, 2013)

Ive said it before and i will say it again; people always complain about remingtons quality problems, and some complain about cheaper parts (like plastic trigger assembly). If anyone would like something closer to an 870 from yesteryear, consider the H&R Pardner Pump. It was 200 bucks, and what i have hunted with exclusively. There are no cheap plastic pieces on the gun, and it is almost an exact replica of the 870. Remington actually bought the company, and the handbook for the Pardner refers you to Remingtons site for replacement parts since so many are interchangable with the 870. Only real difference is that the H&R holds one extra round in the mag pipe, and has a mossberg style choke. Thats it. Yes, its a bit heavier, but i have never had an issue with cycling or anything not working. Great gun for the price.


----------



## JSBowman (Nov 17, 2013)

Shlwego said:


> This 870 thing is interesting to me. Seems like they are either "best shot gun ever" or a total "POS." I'm curious about this. For those who love their 870s, and have had "no issues" with them: *When was your gun made?* Same question for those who have had functional/reliability issues with their 870s.
> 
> I wonder if it really is/was a quality issue with some of them? Perhaps older guns are more reliable, and maybe there was a time when they became less than reliable for some reason. If this is the case, have the issues been resolved? I.E. are the brand new ones made today back to being reliable again? Anyone know the details on this or care to elaborate?


Mine was about 9 years ago.


----------



## AaronJohn (Oct 18, 2015)

Shlwego said:


> This 870 thing is interesting to me. Seems like they are either "best shot gun ever" or a total "POS." I'm curious about this. For those who love their 870s, and have had "no issues" with them: *When was your gun made?* Same question for those who have had functional/reliability issues with their 870s.
> 
> I wonder if it really is/was a quality issue with some of them? Perhaps older guns are more reliable, and maybe there was a time when they became less than reliable for some reason. If this is the case, have the issues been resolved? I.E. are the brand new ones made today back to being reliable again? Anyone know the details on this or care to elaborate?


I've had mine for 12 years, I have a magpul version I've had for a few and hundreds of rounds cycled. My brother had the same scenario.

My friend just bought an 870 2 years ago along with another friend who bought one 3 years ago in the super mag. This convinced ANOTHER friend to buy the synthetic and it's a flawless set up he's killed many rabbits with it. 

I'm calling user error the things are bullet proof. 

Remington dragged one behind a truck on a dirt road for a few miles and it cycled like a champ. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Jimbo 09 (Jan 28, 2013)

I bought mine about 8 years ago. It didn't like to feed 31/2 shells when I got it. A little bit of polishing with the dremel and it was smoth as could be. Probably 500+ rounds through it with no problems. I've also noticed if you really have to rack it hard. A lot of people shortstroke it which will lead to a jam every time.


----------



## JSBowman (Nov 17, 2013)

AaronJohn said:


> I've had mine for 12 years, I have a magpul version I've had for a few and hundreds of rounds cycled. My brother had the same scenario.
> 
> My friend just bought an 870 2 years ago along with another friend who bought one 3 years ago in the super mag. This convinced ANOTHER friend to buy the synthetic and it's a flawless set up he's killed many rabbits with it.
> 
> ...


User error? Flock of geese dropped into my spread. First shot went off like it should. Couldn't get the action open after that. It was a field hunt in early season. Please explain how this was my fault? The gun was clean, and the gun was not functional after one shot.

Oh yeah, I've also never had ANY problems with my Mossbergs.


----------



## Fishman95 (Jan 25, 2015)

Shlwego said:


> This 870 thing is interesting to me. Seems like they are either "best shot gun ever" or a total "POS." I'm curious about this. For those who love their 870s, and have had "no issues" with them: *When was your gun made?* Same question for those who have had functional/reliability issues with their 870s.
> 
> I wonder if it really is/was a quality issue with some of them? Perhaps older guns are more reliable, and maybe there was a time when they became less than reliable for some reason. If this is the case, have the issues been resolved? I.E. are the brand new ones made today back to being reliable again? Anyone know the details on this or care to elaborate?


Mine was new 10 years ago and I have another one that I bought used that's much older. Both run great.


----------



## AaronJohn (Oct 18, 2015)

jsbowman said:


> User error? Flock of geese dropped into my spread. First shot went off like it should. Couldn't get the action open after that. It was a field hunt in early season. Please explain how this was my fault? The gun was clean, and the gun was not functional after one shot.
> 
> Oh yeah, I've also never had ANY problems with my Mossbergs.


The geese obviously used their evil mind power to jam your gun after the first shot and is not covered under Remington warranty due to the evil and unexplainable nature of Canada geese. Sorry for your malfunction. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## AaronJohn (Oct 18, 2015)

ajkulish said:


> Ive said it before and i will say it again; people always complain about remingtons quality problems, and some complain about cheaper parts (like plastic trigger assembly). If anyone would like something closer to an 870 from yesteryear, consider the H&R Pardner Pump. It was 200 bucks, and what i have hunted with exclusively. There are no cheap plastic pieces on the gun, and it is almost an exact replica of the 870. Remington actually bought the company, and the handbook for the Pardner refers you to Remingtons site for replacement parts since so many are interchangable with the 870. Only real difference is that the H&R holds one extra round in the mag pipe, and has a mossberg style choke. Thats it. Yes, its a bit heavier, but i have never had an issue with cycling or anything not working. Great gun for the price.


I'm starting a go fund me page for your new autoloader if you mention that pardner again. 

Lol just kidding it's a good looking gun too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## ajkulish (Nov 16, 2013)

AaronJohn said:


> I'm starting a go fund me page for your new autoloader if you mention that pardner again.
> 
> Lol just kidding it's a good looking gun too.
> 
> ...


HAHA you dont have to lie, shes more of a worker than a looker.


----------



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

Shlwego said:


> This 870 thing is interesting to me. Seems like they are either "best shot gun ever" or a total "POS." I'm curious about this. For those who love their 870s, and have had "no issues" with them: *When was your gun made?* Same question for those who have had functional/reliability issues with their 870s.
> 
> I wonder if it really is/was a quality issue with some of them? Perhaps older guns are more reliable, and maybe there was a time when they became less than reliable for some reason. If this is the case, have the issues been resolved? I.E. are the brand new ones made today back to being reliable again? Anyone know the details on this or care to elaborate?


I think that Remington went through a period where they practiced a manufacturing philosophy known as OTDIG (out the door it goes). The idea is that no product is rejected for QA/QC issues. It goes on to be sold no matter what issues it has. This philosophy maximizes short term profits at the expense of their reputation.

I would bet that Remington has suffered greatly regarding its reputation in recent years.


----------



## AaronJohn (Oct 18, 2015)

This is sweet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I don't know where they get the "most reliable" bit from. If my life were on the line, I'd much rather have a Mossy 500 with it's double extractors in my hands. I have seen them run ammo that nothing else could......including the Remmy. Mossy 500's are the AK of shotguns. You have to try really hard to make them not run......


----------

